
Split (A/B) Testing Plugin for Rails - _pius
http://github.com/epall/split_testing/tree/master
======
pskomoroch
more projects here: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/495698/what-resources-
are...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/495698/what-resources-are-there-
for-a-b-split-testing-in-rails)

and here: <http://delicious.com/pskomoroch/ab>

